# Socializing with other dogs



## TICKTIME (Jul 27, 2017)

Pino is just over 9 weeks now, and we want to take advantage of his prime socialization period ASAP, and introduce him with as many animals as possible, starting with family members pets that we know are healthy and properly vaccinated. 

The first into we made to Pino was my girlfriends family's Yorkie... 6.5 lb female. Shes spunky, and at first he was very weary and kept his distance, eventually warming up to some light playing over half hour. Went off without a hitch and he soon loved her. 

The next was with a friends 12 month old lab... he jumped right in with her and they had a full 5 hour play date... they got along great.. Very active, chasing, and a lot of submissive playing from pino. He couldnt get enough, and the lab was just gentle enough but without babying him. Pino knew who was in charge (the lab) and it couldnt have gone better. 

Later that day, Pino and the yorkie had another encounter, and I thought the play on Pinos end was a little more aggressive than i was comfortable with. He was used to playing with a 50+ lb dog all day and he seems to be pushing his limits... nothing threatening or anything, but aggressive playing for such a small dog. It was a constant chase, with Pino getting pretty mouthy... the yorkie was wearing a shirt and he kept biting on and tussling the shirt... manhandling the yorkie. At no point did the yorkie look threatened... she was able to jump on the couch to get some relief (Pino couldnt get up there) and then she was jump back down to play. 

I eventually separated them, just to be on the safe side. 

My question is at what point do I step in? Also, how do I transition playing with a large aggressive dog to a smaller more playful dog? Any pointers on socialization are much appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's only good, if both dogs are enjoying the playtime. If it's not fun for one of the dogs, that's when you remove the puppy.


----------

